# Check out our new website



## gypsyridgefarm (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.gypsy-ridge-farm.com/

I just finished our website. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks really good!  Congratulations on the set up.  Takes time but after it's done, so easy to keep updated.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice.  Your photographer did a fine job, btw


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the site but it should give a general idea of where you're located. That's the first thing I look for when I'm looking to purchase an animal.

Edited--  Whoops sorry, I see it is under the about us on the bottom. I am bad about scrolling all the way down sometimes lol.


----------

